# Cats needing new homes - WSM area



## Geri (Apr 3, 2012)

Bit of a long shot really, my sister's friend died of cancer at the weekend, leaving 4 cats that need rehoming. If anyone is interested or knows anyone who might be interested, could they let me know.


----------

